# What do boys wear to the homecoming dance?



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

My sophomore son (AKA, yes or no answer man) at Kingwood Park has a date for the homecoming dance in 2 weeks.

Mum ordered - check!
Corsage ordered - check!
Know the color of the date's dress - check!

What are HS boys wearing to the HC dances these days? He has told us everything from a tux, jeans, suit (I think black shirts may be in). We have no idea. Please help! :help:


----------



## bwebster (Dec 7, 2006)

texas tuxes arent still in?


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

If I remember correctly I think I wore a leisure suit? it's been awhile.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

When I went to mine I wore starched Cinch jeans and nice shirt, but that's how I dress everywhere I go.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

dress shirt and slacks is fine.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Dress slacks, nice shirt and a tie that maybe matches the girls dress.


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

funny...the difference in guys and girls:

our HC was 2 weeks ago....in years past our daughter "HAD TO HAVE" a new dress "EVERYONE was getting one"....her dramatic whine...wanted to stay out all night at the "after party"...."everyone's parents let them go" (not)...a lot of drama!

now that son is there, the guys were wearing everything from jeans to slacks. Yes, black shirts are in...(no comment).

The 3 guys that went/rode with our son wore slacks, jeans(nice), and one showed up in shorts (but when he saw his buddies, decided to go home and change). Black shirts are the uniform!

One thing I thought was cool; all the girls made the guys a bootenier/flower (sp?) and the guys made the girls their mums (with mom's help)....saved a bunch of money for the parents....they turned out great!

Girls wanted to go to fancy Sushi restaurant....but deferred to the guys....those boys EAT!!!! Ended up at a Chinese buffet/restaurant....

It's much easier with boys!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Thanks! Sounds like no rules apply. I just want him to look nice. His girl (just friends, so he says) is wearing a dress, but she is low maintenance and cool with whatever. 

I think we need to just get him some clothes that fit his tall/slim/fit body, not too baggie. Last year he went as a freshman with some of his soccer buddies, they looked horrible in their regular shirts (too big for their tall/slim build) and ties that they were very uncomfortable wearing.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

saw this a lil bit back.

http://kingwoodunderground.com/topic.jsp?topicId=11562552


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

A rubber! Oh wait, that's senior prom, sorry. :headknock

(just what you wanted to hear, right?)


Seriously though, my niece went last night and the guys were pretty much business casual (slacks/dockers and button down) - a blazer is pretty common. The girls got all dressed up like a prom even still, some of the boys wore blue jeans. It's high school...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i wore a dapper pinstriped suit to my homecoming dance, but that was a couple of years ago.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

1982 - off-white blazer, blue and pick short sleeve plaid shirt, blue knit tie, pink pants, and off-white deck shoes. I need to find a pic...maybe not.


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

dis:








http://thecrossfade.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/Bobby20Light1.jpg


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

the _miami vice_ look. ^^


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*OK this is a pet peeve of mine*

I'm sick and tired of going out to dinner on weekends and seeing lovely young well dressed ladies in their teens and even twenties accompanied by what looks like their little brothers....T shirt, shorts, flip flops or running shoes, ball cap. This is after dark.

OK so my lady says...."its the girls' fault...some of them need to meet the boys at the door and tell them to go home and come back when they've learned how to dress for a date"

So, all you prom daughter moms and dads out there. If your little girl looks like an an elegant young lady and some bozo shows up in jeans....no jacket, etc for the prom. Send him home for a change....or better yet, let him know in advance what you as the girls' parents expect.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

I used to work at a place that attracted a lot of special occasions like prom, homecoming etc. I would see a lot of tuxes but most of them were similiar to the ill fitting ones seen at the NBA draft. Tophats, canes, tails, etc. I hope their parents took lots of pics, they were ridiculous. I would say neutral colored suit and tie that matches dress. Jeans, please guys, would your kids like it if the girls wore jeans? It is a once in a lifetime event, dress accordingly. I think a tux is overkill for homecoming but a tasteful one for prom is appropriate. The up-do's my wife does for these occasions costs more than a tux rental anyways, think about the girls impressions and expectations. Also, watch to make sure the boys open the doors and understand they are footing the bill for the night or this will be the last excursion. Seems like this got lost somewhere.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Steven H said:


> I used to work at a place that attracted a lot of special occasions like prom, homecoming etc. I would see a lot of tuxes but most of them were similiar to the ill fitting ones seen at the NBA draft. Tophats, canes, tails, etc. I hope their parents took lots of pics, they were ridiculous. I would say neutral colored suit and tie that matches dress. Jeans, please guys, would your kids like it if the girls wore jeans? It is a once in a lifetime event, dress accordingly. I think a tux is overkill for homecoming but a tasteful one for prom is appropriate. The up-do's my wife does for these occasions costs more than a tux rental anyways, *think about the girls impressions and expectations.* Also, watch to make sure the boys open the doors and understand they are footing the bill for the night or this will be the last excursion. Seems like this got lost somewhere.


I agree with this. That is exactly why I asked the question. I think my son needs to go to the extra effort to be as well put together.

Funny story - When we arrived at her house a few weeks ago, I told him to go to the door to get her. He said that he would text her to let her know we were there. I told him no, go to the door. He went to the door and she chastised him for coming to the door and not texting her. She was not ready and was petrified that her dad would invite my son in and questions him, which he should have done. Her dad is an investigator for the DAs office. It would be good for my son. They are "just friends" according to my son and never alone, so I don't suspect any funny business at this time, but a little brow beating by dad would still be good.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I wore blue jeans and a white t-shirt. I had my hair all slicked back with brelcream(sp).


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I wore blue jeans and a white t-shirt. I had my hair all slicked back with brelcream(sp).


Buffalo gals won't ya come out tonight, come out tonight, come out tonight? :biggrin:


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I wore blue jeans and a white t-shirt. I had my hair all slicked back with brelcream(sp).


LOL James Dean? Hell I still dress like that.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bobby said:


> I wore blue jeans and a white t-shirt. I had my hair all slicked back with brelcream(sp).


a little dab'll do ya.


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

Well I guess it's time for me to show my ignorance again, so I have got a question to ask that I have asked quite a few people, and have yet to get what I would consider a correct answer.
What does "Homecoming" actually mean or stand for, or symbolize?
I know there is a football game, a dance, a homecoming King and Queen, and everyone celebrates, but why and what for????
Not meaning to be a smartarse, I just would like to know what it is supposed to stand for.
Surely some of my fellow 2coolers know.

Tinman


----------



## EGT Limited (Jul 30, 2004)




----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Have him ask his Date what she'd like him to wear as so not to over or underdress ya know..


----------



## slabseaker (Dec 7, 2009)

WE JUST WENT THREW THIS WITH MY SON. MY WIFE FOUND HIM A SPORTS KIND OF SUTE AT JP PENNYS ON SALE. GOT A GOOD DEAL WITH A COUPON. LESS TYHAT A $100. THE GUY THERE SAID NOT TO WERE BLACK OR WHITE SHIRT. THAT WAS FOR FUNERALS AND WEDDINGS. WE ALSO TALKED TO THE GIRLS MOM AND SHE JUST WENT THREW THIS WITH HER OLDER ONES. THE GIRLS BUYS ONE THING AND THE GUY BUYS THE OTHER AND DINER BUT I CANT REMEMBER. GOOD LUCK. ...SS


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Dog gonnit here we go*

WE all want the best for our kids.When this thread stated I was not conserned now my son 15 years old 10th grader was asked to go to home coming ok fine .This thread will helpfull.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

My sophmore son is attending his 2nd Homecoming dance this year, this weekend. He was asked by girls from 2 different schools. He attends neither school. Knows one from church and the other through friends.
He wore a nice black long sleeve shirt (patterned with a little white in it) with a white tie, black slacks, and black and white Vans for shoes and was fine. Wearing something along the same line this weekend. I hope this is the last one he goes to this year. One per year no problem, but 2 plus gets a little exspensive. Mums, dinner, corsage, photos, etc.
Lots of kids wore black, white, colors, jeans, etc. They went with a big group of kids to dinner etc.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Anything that you can't wear a) cowboy boots b) wading boots or c) sneakers to probably isn't worth attending anyways.....


----------



## lovethemreds (Mar 23, 2005)

*Homecoming*

Just don't let him dress like a pimp, a bum or thug. Classy is always better no matter what the occasion.

Funny story on the post about Cowboy Boots.

My Aunt was getting married bout 20 yrs ago and told the whole party that NO COWBOY BOOTS allowed. The messed up part is that my Grand Father, her dad, owned a very popular Custom Boot Shop in Raymondville. For this wedding, he made everyone in the wedding party Custom Boots and all the family some very nice custom boots. The morning of the wedding is when my Aunt said no boots.

At 2pm, when ceremony was to start...nobody showed up. At 2:15, she called panicked and said everyone could wear their boots. At 2:30 the whole family was down for the ceremony. She will never say that again. Guaranteed. I still have those boots, I had size 3's then. Mine were of Rattlesnake. IN fact, I think I have every boot my grandfather ever made me. Made one pair a year at least per year for about 20 years until he got ill.


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

They wear Chuntaritos right?:biggrin:


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Thanks for your 2cool help!*

They are at the dance tonight. Your advice was wonderful!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

He looks better than I did at homecoming....of course leisure suits were all the rage back then. LOL My daughter's date showed up wearing blue jeans and a tuxedo tee-shirt a couple years ago. :headknock 
Ya done good! :cheers:


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Bull Red said:


> He looks better than I did at homecoming....of course leisure suits were all the rage back then. LOL My daughter's date showed up wearing blue jeans and a tuxedo tee-shirt a couple years ago. :headknock
> Ya done good! :cheers:


My wife took 500 pictures. I will try to get a close up and pics of the other great boys that had no date, but had a nice dinner with us and went to the dance. What is up with no dates? These boys are handsome, athletic, smart, but shy.

My son needs a haircut, but he and his date are both model like and good kids.

There are lots of very good kids out there today. I absolutely believe that the teenagers today (2010), are more consiencious and caring than we were as teens (1985ish). Bad times make good kids if the parents teach manners.


----------



## up4mud (Jul 31, 2008)

He looks a whole lot better than the kids I just saw at the Cheesecake Factory in The Woodlands! Great looking kids!


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

My son is also out tonight for his homecoming dance... He pretty much wore the same.. 
Good Kids


----------

